# Subsonic Shotgun Shells



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone use them or know where to get them? I have been looking up here and can't find them.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've used them on a few projects. They are basically ment for low recoil. are you looking for someone who carries them?

xdeano


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Someone who carries them would be good. Even the Cabelas in Winnipeg doesn't carry them. How are they for volume?


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

I've used them a lot for Crow hunting but I had to load them up myself. I don't know a brand that makes them run under 1000 FPS but I'm sure they are out there somewhere.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I will have to research reloading them myself. I am in the process of setting up a reloading room in my shop. Are they relatively quiet if loaded properly?


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

there are a couple of companies in england that make them. i know off eley and express making them. i have used eley subsonics in a moderated .410 for rabbits at night but never anything bigger. hope this helps


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

We were using them on jack rabbits in a semi auto and they weren't cycling. That was the only problem.

We picked them up at cabella's, They were under 1000 fps. The volume wasn't bad, they were hearing safe, no need for ear plugs.

xdeano


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

The rounds themselves reduce report a good bit but if you log onto Crowbusters.com and look around there, you will find plans for a report reduction system, wink wink, that really helps. It is cumbersome but with it on the end of the shotgun and using low speed loads, it is impressive. Plenty of second shots before the birds scare off. I would assume you are going to use it for shooting in proximity to others and wish to keep the noise down. Give this a try, who knows.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Benelli actually makes an extension tube that is about 3 feet longer that screws into the choke. All it really is, is an extended barrel with holes drilled along the length of it all the way down, and alternating holes. But it does work.

We also tried some full power loads through this tube extension and it reduced sound also.

xdeano


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

That is exactly what it is. I made mine out of PCV and fit it over a turkey choke that sticks out past the end of the barrel. Quite simple.
I'd like to see one of the Benelli ones. If they make them, they must be legal, right?
=)


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

welllll, I'm not so sure that they are legal or not. But I guess it is basically a break/tube. It isn't a suppressor, for that it has to have baffles, and reduce sound considerably.


----------

